# Thinking about getting a pet mouse



## ramyjackson (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi! So I was at a local pet store today and I've been falling in love with the mice there for the past couple weeks. Today they let me hold one and I fell in love with the little gray girl. I had to leave her though as I have done very little research into mice keeping. So I guess what I'm asking is what are your guys's big hints or best sites for research into these adorable little guys? Would you recommend them as pets for a college student? I keep fish and lizards but have never taken care of something in the rodent family. They're so soft and cute and smart! Just thinking about her makes me so happy, but I want to do right by her so what are your guys's hints? Sorry for the long textRufus MapQuest UpToDate


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

This is a great place to do your research, the Fun Mouse was also good too but I don't think they're around anymore. AFRMA is another host of information. CreekValleyCritters on YouTube makes great videos on mouse care and so does ErinsAnimals, not as extensively. If you want a female, you need at least two, with a male he needs to be kept singly or you risk fighting/death. I think a college student would be fine to have them given you'll take care of them properly. They don't need a huge cage, a decent starting tank would be a ten gallon but bigger is better. You can use plastic tubs if you want, it's up to your preferences. I'll be going to college soon while having reptiles and mice under my care though I won't be on campus like I'm assuming you are. They aren't a pet that requires handling every day such as a rat, so that's a plus if you're too busy! Just don't skimp on the husbandry and you'll be fine! Mice are very rewarding.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd go buy that mouse now before someone uses it for food.


----------

